# What Species are you chasing at first ice



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Wondering what species you will be chasing on first ice and with what bait. 
I will be chasing Saugeye during the first month of ice fishing here on some local res. They bite the best of the season in the first month so do not wait, I use just Swedish Pimples and Vibes.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Crappies!!!
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Crappies! I'm going to start with a 5mm tungsten jig and nuggie


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Local spots I'll be going after saugeye's and perch......main lake it'll be eyes and perch and perch and crappie in the marinas!! Cannot wait!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Perch and crappie, maybe try for a few saugeye


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

IDK? Probably crappie at Springfield (close to work). I'm getting the tipups more involved this year,, gona rock spoons N jig with plastics. BUT IF WE HAVE ANOTHER YEAR LIKE LAST YEAR, BERLIN - VIBE -EYEBALLS


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fish2Win said:


> Crappies! I'm going to start with a 5mm tungsten jig and nuggie




What Sean??? I thought we were gunna target the early ice trout and pike at wingfoot!!! I guess I'll have to invite Lovin life instead. 








Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Perch, crappie, large bluegill, maybe some 'eyes


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Crappie and gills early in the season. Later in the season depends on the ice conditions.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Piranha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Arapaima.........


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

But for real tho.... Some SLAB crappies are the goal first ice


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I just took lunch, and it is friggin COLD!! I don't remember it being this cold last year in November??


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Leaving for work, 10 degrees !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Crappies and gills


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Gordie is back!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*Crappies and Gills *


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Those gills got my heart a pumpin!!! Need ice now!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

My local lake is loaded with big gills and largemouth so I will be chasing those first ice


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

ballast said:


> IDK? Probably crappie at Springfield (close to work). I'm getting the tipups more involved this year,, gona rock spoons N jig with plastics. BUT IF WE HAVE ANOTHER YEAR LIKE LAST YEAR, BERLIN - VIBE -EYEBALLS


If you hit Springfield, I would love to tag along. I live near the blimp hanger and I am always willing to hit the lake. Don't have much gear but that will be changing the longer winter goes on. What do you hit them on out there normally? I always see people hitting the side near Lakeview but not really near the drop offs on sawyerwood side. Opposite of what I would expect.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Which blimp hanger? If it's the new one why not just hit wingfoot!!! Last year fishing was lights out all year. Crappies gills perch, and a few cats and bass.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Erieangler51 said:


> Which blimp hanger? If it's the new one why not just hit wingfoot!!! Last year fishing was lights out all year. Crappies gills perch, and a few cats and bass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Further west. Lockheed Martin and not a fan of a lake with almost no depth. I can running a square bill out on wingfoot and drag up leaves from the center. Where is the water deep enough to target these fish in colder water?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

There are no fish in Wingfoot...Springfield Lake is much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Springfield was pretty good to me the couple times I hit it last season. On the lakemore side










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL, the channel cats are always a nice surprise on a 2lb leader. But that's cool cm00 I got no problem with that.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

True Springfield has a bunch of slab crappie and perch. Lots of cats for the taking and an occasional northern. Wingfoot fishing makes for a long day. No depth, featureless bottom, etc etc. Springfield was HOT !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Could of been a fluke year. Cuz we didn't do really any good year before remember I team? We didn't do great but not horrible last year. Some days better than others. Definitely a lot of sorting when u can find em!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Erieangler51 said:


> Could of been a fluke year. Cuz we didn't do really any good year before remember I team? We didn't do great but not horrible last year. Some days better than others. Definitely a lot of sorting when u can find em!
> 
> The only deeper water is pump house on other side of lake by hanger. Most rest of lake is shallow and featureless. Gotta drill drill drill and search. Power auger comes in handy there
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Springfield is just convenient for me. Wing has a better crappie bite, bigger gills.... BUT... Springfield is a pull off on my way home, if nimi or mogadore were on my way home I go there. I figured I'd be going to different lakes on the weekends. If we have a season like last year probably gona be at Berlin most of the season. We pulled alot of 22in eyes during the spring and summer.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

what's up fellow ice fishermen I'm headed to mosquito for crappie and eyes didn't make it there last year messing around on wing foot all season not this year what's up lovin life it's close I'm hooked on Erie now also thanks to u


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

We're hitting Erie again SMTC. Minnowhead best be coming this year. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

You know it Bro...


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Gills and crappie at nimi... Perch at east Rez.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2x Buckzeye11


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Rainbow Trout with Pin-Mins tipped with Gulp Fry at Wallace Lake. Just to get me warmed up for the season.


----------

